# Archerfish



## noel1975 (May 21, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has archers. I found two at a pet shop, never seen them anywhere else.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I have seen thses fish. Very nice looking.


----------



## noel1975 (May 21, 2010)

I bought one, and am going to buy another(the local pet store had two). After consulting our local aquarium store(aka Animal Jungle in Virginia Beach) and the hard working professionals there, I have been informed that they are happier in brackish waters, and they are fond of live foods. I fed the archer some crickets, he devoured them, and then ate some brine shrimp. What a great fish. Anyone else have any archers?


----------

